# Bettina Cramer 10x



## wolf (27 März 2006)

*Pic Anzahl in der Threadbezeichnung ergänzt by Muli*​


----------



## illidan (27 März 2006)

*RE: Bettina Cramer*

Sehr schön! Ist dir gut gelungen!

Ich hab nur ein paar kleine Verbesserungen vorgenommen. 

Deinen eigenen Beitrag brauchst du nicht zu zitieren. *G*

Ansonsten klasse! 

gruß zer0

PS: Das sind Caps, deshalb *verschieb*


----------



## Driver (27 März 2006)

*RE: Bettina Cramer*

schöne caps von Bettina ... danke dir!


----------



## wolf (29 März 2006)

*RE: Bettina Cramer*

Hallo Zero, die Bilder waren plötzlich verschwunden hab sie nicht wiedergefunden
bis jetzt.
Ich dachte sie wurden gelöscht
da ich auch keinen Hinweis gefunden habe
das sie verschoben wurden habe ich angenommen, ich hab da gegen irgendwelche Regeln verstoßen
Wäre eine Verbesserung für das Forum, im Treat wo sie gepostet worden sind bekannt zu geben,wohin sie verschoben werden.

Gruß Wolf


----------



## wolf (29 März 2006)

*RE: Bettina Cramer*

einige der gleichen Sorte befinden sich noch in meinem Archiv Driver.
Ich poste sie demnächst.

gruß Wolf


----------



## illidan (29 März 2006)

*RE: Bettina Cramer*

Hallo wolf!

Das tut mir leid, dass du dir solche Umstände machen musstest!

Es ist in der Tat möglich einen Verweis in dem Bereich in dem der Thread ursprünglich gepostet wurde zu hinterlassen!

Ich werde das auch in Zukunft so hand haben!

Danke für deinen konstruktiven Feedbackk!

gruß zer0


----------



## Muli (30 März 2006)

Und ich bedanke mich auch für diesen konstruktiven Einwand und selbstverständlich auch für die klasse Pics!


----------



## Oblivionsüchter (21 Apr. 2006)

Sind doch klasse


----------



## Octron80 (31 Mai 2006)

Echt tolle Bilder


----------



## tomka (2 Juni 2006)

schönste frau der welt!!!!!
Danke


----------



## xirlexa (8 Juni 2006)

*Leckar Maidche*

betina cramer ist eine klasse frau charisma und ner menge sexappeal.


----------



## Dietrich (8 Juni 2006)

Vielen Dank für die wunder schönen Bilder
von der Blitz Queen Bettina.


----------



## geschoss (23 Juni 2006)

Einach geil unsere Busen-Betti!


----------



## icks-Tina (25 Juni 2006)

ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......grünes Kleid und rosa Schuhe....bähhhhhhh....aber der Inhalt ist sehr lecker....Dankeschön....


----------



## frubinator (25 Juni 2006)

ist schon mal jemandem aufgefallen, dass sie gewisse ähnlichkeit mit Catherine Bell aus JAG hat?! oder kommt das nur mir so vor? 

PS: Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## hajo (31 Juli 2006)

sehr natürlich, es ist aber ihr beruf, so zu sein


----------



## barnigumble (14 Nov. 2006)

Sie sollte noch mehr Sendungen moderieren. Dann wäre das Abendprogramm Perfekt.


----------



## paradorn (3 Feb. 2007)

bestechend gute qualitaet


----------



## OGHinz (13 Jan. 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## BlueLynne (13 Jan. 2010)

:thx: für die schönen Caps von Bettina :thumbup:


----------



## Dahuwi (13 Jan. 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Vielen Dank. Mir ist bis heute noch gar nicht aufgefallen das diese Schönheit zwei verschiedene Augenfarben hat.


----------



## schibu (13 Jan. 2010)

Eine Traumfrau !


----------



## inge50 (20 Juni 2010)

es könnte ruhig mehr sein, oder??


----------



## Trampolin (13 Sep. 2010)

*Sehr schön anzusehen! :thx: schön! :WOW:*


----------



## fredclever (13 Sep. 2010)

Danke für die nette Bettina


----------



## pizzasehnde (25 Sep. 2012)

nettt gemacht


----------



## Weltenbummler (26 Sep. 2012)

Schöne High Heels hat Bettina an.


----------



## Sarafin (26 Sep. 2012)

Echt tolle Bilder


----------



## Stoffel7 (26 Sep. 2012)

danke für die hübsche bettina


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2012)

:thx: fürs Teilen


----------



## dirtysix (28 Juni 2013)

hamma,hamma!


----------



## dirtysix (28 Juni 2013)

hamma,hamma!dfycx


----------

